# "I Talk Too Much!"



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

YouTube - I Talk Too Much!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hahaha, that's cute. Like he's trying to say something to you.
My Patchie also "talks" but she makes the weirdest sounds...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

lol. Sibes are supposed to be a talkative breed. I can get Ryou to talk to me for days. Amaya...not so much. Makes me sad, because I'd love to have a duo of talking dogs. XP


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

glad to know i'm not the only one that howl's with dogs:biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

hahaha! Actually, I'll go into entire sessions of loud howling trying to get Ryou to mimic me. He doesn't always do it.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I do too:biggrin: Luckily my neighbors live far enough away that they can't hear us ahahahahaha


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

So cute.
I love huskies...I miss mine.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Super cute! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats too funny, Uno talks a lot too, sometimes it sounds like " I want my mama", but I have yet to videotape it


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Thats too funny, Uno talks a lot too, sometimes it sounds like " I want my mama", but I have yet to videotape it


You should! I love talking to Ryou. haha. It's so much fun, and I just thought that, since it's so much fun, others would like to see it, too. hehe.


----------

